# Co-sleeping, breastfeeding, and burping???



## shellybeans (Feb 27, 2007)

Okay, so I'm convinced that it's a good idea to co-sleep and to learn to breastfeed in bed. My daughter is 3 weeks old and we've been co-sleeping since the beginning and getting up to breastfeed in the rocker. I'm working on learning to side-lie nurse, and we are slowly getting better at it - we attempt it at least once a night and I imagine it will get easier with time and practice. But here's my question:

All the books say that breastfeeding in bed while co-sleeping is so good because you can just drift back off to sleep with baby and neither of you have to wake completely up. Which sounds good in theory, but what about burping the baby? How do you do that? Even when we do stay sleepy all side-lying and nursing, there is the inevitable end of the feeding and then I have to sit up and pull her up on my shoulder and then she starts crying and it seems to sort of defeats the whole purpose. Am I missing something? I'm still very new at this whole mothering thing, so forgive me if this is an obvious or silly question.

Thanks,
Shelly


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Does she need to be burped after every feeding? Mine didn't.

When I burp a baby in bed (only if baby is still awake!!!) I stay on my back, and burp the baby over my hip and tummy, putting the baby in kind of a "sitting up" position next to me.


----------



## Mama Mko (Jul 26, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthla* 
Does she need to be burped after every feeding? Mine didn't.

When I burp a baby in bed (only if baby is still awake!!!) I stay on my back, and burp the baby over my hip and tummy, putting the baby in kind of a "sitting up" position next to me.









:

I just put Jack over my belly so he was on his belly and patted his back until he burped. We didn't burp every time, only if it seemed like he was trying to nurse and nurse because he needed to burp.


----------



## Cujobunny (Aug 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthla* 
Does she need to be burped after every feeding? Mine didn't.

When I burp a baby in bed (only if baby is still awake!!!) I stay on my back, and burp the baby over my hip and tummy, putting the baby in kind of a "sitting up" position next to me.









: or pull them up onto your tummy so they are lying on their tummy across you. Usually just burped right away. Might need a rub on the back. I only burped her if she was fidgety or seemed gassy.


----------



## genx77 (Mar 13, 2007)

I also wanted to add that there will come a time that you won't need to burp them at all. My dd is 3 mo now and I haven't burped her at all in the last month or so. She does it on her own now if she needs to. Before then I would only burp her when when we were in bed when she needed it.


----------



## Writerbird (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm really new at this too and had the same question. If I don't burp him, he spits up like crazy about 30 minutes after we pass out. But if I burp him, it's play time... argh...


----------



## GooeyRN (Apr 24, 2006)

I never burped ds. He always just falls asleep nursing in bed. I don't ever burp him, though. He pukes on me if I burp him, so we skip that.


----------



## wetcement101 (Dec 2, 2007)

Have you tried skipping the burp? My ds doesn't need burping while in the side lay, I guess because she is sleepy and not sucking in air. If I wait to BF her until she is crying, she takes in air and lets out huge belches.
I found that position a challenge at first, but now I can usually do it without waking. Yea!


----------

